# need help with fire damaged oak and beetles



## panahead (Jun 15, 2009)

i live on the central coast of california (big sur) and was hit by the fires last year... i have a very large coastal live oak that was badly burned (it was shading a structure that burned) and 1/2 of the tree's bark is badly scarred... (one side of the tree) the tree is showing new growth since the fire... but... it is being attacked by beetles at the moment... i can see fine sawdust on the burned side of the tree... in addition we have been hit with sudden oak death in the area and i have lost over 40 oaks in the last 5 years... this oak has never shown any signs of sudden oak death... i have sprayed most of the trees with agri-fos to try and help them repel the S.O.D. and i have also recently sprayed this tree with a insecticide with permithirin to try and kill the beetles... is there anything else that can do to try and help this tree? a fertilizer? a treatment to the bark? anything at all to help it fight of these beetles and to make it stronger....
thanks in advance...
josh


----------

